# miter guide



## kanto mesa (Apr 5, 2009)

hi, can someone help me where to procure online a miter guide? tnx!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sonny, Miter guides come in many different sizes and styles, both from the manufacturers and after market sources. What machine is this to be used with?


----------

